# Temp Difference



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

Has any one done a test to see the actual temperature difference from the engine compartment to the fender for a CAI....if so...what were the results...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

chubsmagee44 said:


> Has any one done a test to see the actual temperature difference from the engine compartment to the fender for a CAI....if so...what were the results...


Difference is that the filter will see ambient temps. whereas with the filter in the bay it sees a minimum of 90+ degrees and often over 100 degrees.


----------



## 200sxman (Nov 7, 2004)

Not that I know of, but it wouldn't really mean anything, because the temp difference depends on the weather. A more useful test would be to just measure the temperature inside the engine bay where a WAI would be. You should do it and tell us. Just duck tape an outdoor thermometer in there and drive around for a bit and then pull over and check it.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

200sxman said:


> Not that I know of, but it wouldn't really mean anything, because the temp difference depends on the weather. A more useful test would be to just measure the temperature inside the engine bay where a WAI would be. You should do it and tell us. Just duck tape an outdoor thermometer in there and drive around for a bit and then pull over and check it.


I posted the results above. On a WAI the engine bay is often between 90 and 100 degrees regardless of outdoor weather. This was in summer/fall weather.


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

i took the word ambient and searched it on dictionary.com...and i still dont know what you mean by that...i understand what you said about the engine bay temps...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

chubsmagee44 said:


> i took the word ambient and searched it on dictionary.com...and i still dont know what you mean by that...i understand what you said about the engine bay temps...


ambient is the existing air that naturally flows. in an escense. its the air that is outside as compared to the heat created by the car.


----------

